# Dave's army surplus



## genesis98 (27 Jul 2005)

anybody know what's going on with his site? I'd really like to know what they have to offer


----------



## Infanteer (27 Jul 2005)

I know that they are transitioning to a new website, so that is probably the problem.  They have really expanded their product line and have a good amount of CADPAT gear made by companies such as Tactical Tailor and ESSTAC.  I've had nothing but good business with them in the past.

Infanteer


----------



## Blackhorse7 (27 Jul 2005)

But WTF?!?  It's been down forever...


----------



## genesis98 (28 Jul 2005)

I bought a set of their Alta knee pads by tactical tailor back in december and I must say I was pretty pleased, the moment I got them I went to my basement onto the concret floor and practiced a few "up he sees me down" just to see how well the padding worked. I give them two thumbs up.


----------



## BDTyre (28 Jul 2005)

If you're referring to the one in New Westminster, your best bet is to go in.  They're really helpful, have loads of great stuff and even offer a discount for those in uniform (including cadets, police, etc.).


----------



## genesis98 (28 Jul 2005)

I'm on the wrong side of the country so I don't see that happening. :'(


----------



## Farmboy (28 Jul 2005)

If your in the GTA take a trip to Target Sports Center here in Gormley, they are acting as a store front for me.


----------



## genesis98 (29 Jul 2005)

When I said wrong side of country I meant extreme other side, St. John's Newfoundland.


----------



## Farmboy (29 Jul 2005)

Just down the street a tiny bit   ;D


----------



## BDTyre (29 Jul 2005)

genesis98 said:
			
		

> I'm on the wrong side of the country so I don't see that happening. :'(



That's too bad....

I guess its a common name for a surplus store.  In any case, the Dave's out here is great.


----------



## PhilB (29 Jul 2005)

Pte (R) B or I guess anyone else, could you give me the number for Dave's with his website down I currently have no way of contacting him. thanks guys


----------



## BDTyre (1 Aug 2005)

Sent via PM.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Aug 2005)

Speaking of Surplus stores, I went to Surplus Herbies in Williams Lake last week and picked up 82 pat SMG pouches, they had a bunch of other pouches for the 82 pat, plus ammo pouches for buff coloured British WWII webbing.


----------



## davessurplus (8 Aug 2005)

Sorry for the delay, Our new Site should be up in the next few days. HSGI gear is all in stock in CADPAT ( and looks so good!!! )
Feel free to email the shop and we will send you some pics. 
Thank you again for you patence on the new site !
Sincerely
Martin K.
Dave's Surplus
Martin@davesarmysurplus.com


----------



## genesis98 (8 Aug 2005)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Speaking of Surplus stores, I went to Surplus Herbies in Williams Lake last week and picked up 82 pat SMG pouches, they had a bunch of other pouches for the 82 pat, plus ammo pouches for buff coloured British WWII webbing.



Can I see a picture of these other pouches, aswell as the SMG pouches for the 82 pat. webbing.


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (8 Aug 2005)

Just don't sell all of the cadpat gear to the airsoft player's first, let the real soldier's get a grab first.


----------



## MPSHIELD (12 Aug 2005)

http://www.davesarmysurplus.com is up and running! yey!


----------



## westie47 (15 Aug 2005)

I got my Cadpat Wasatch already, one of 2 in Canada, and it is awesome! If you want Cadpat gear, Dave's is the place.


----------



## Donut (15 Aug 2005)

Still not working.

 :'(


----------



## davessurplus (16 Aug 2005)

We are up..... but it is still being filled!
try refreshing if it is not loading for you!
Sincerely
Martin K
Dave's Surplus
www.davesarmysurplus.com


----------



## PhilB (16 Aug 2005)

Just wanted to say that I would highly recomend dealing with Dave's. EXCELLANT customer service, very friendly and helpful. I just got off the phone with Martin, ordering my new chest rig. My order will be sent off within half an hour and will be in my hands in a few days. Again very good people to deal with.


----------



## Kal (16 Aug 2005)

PhilB 
    We will be expecting a complete review of the rig from you........


----------



## Krazy-P (16 Aug 2005)

what rig did you order phil?


----------



## MJP (26 Aug 2005)

Dragging up an old thread to add my own endorsement of Dave's Surplus.  I ordered some stuff for my TT MAV and once everything was finalize it was in my hands in 2 days.  Excellent communication throughout and a fairly easy website (lacking a few buttons and pictures) to order from.  This is a great option for any guys that want to get stuff but don't want to be hassled by currency conversion, long wait times for mail and customs fees by ordering from the states.


----------



## PhilB (26 Aug 2005)

I ended up buying a Cadpat Esstac bush boar. Mounted on it I have 2x dropzone bren gun pouches, 1x esstac wedge, 2x esstac pistol mag pouches, 1x CP Gear Admin pouch. All pouches are in Cadpat. No review as I havent really used it much. It will come though


----------



## mudgunner49 (29 Aug 2005)

PhilB said:
			
		

> I ended up buying a Cadpat Esstac bush boar. Mounted on it I have 2x dropzone bren gun pouches, 1x esstac wedge, 2x esstac pistol mag pouches, 1x CP Gear Admin pouch. All pouches are in Cadpat. No review as I havent really used it much. It will come though



At least put up a damn picture...


----------



## Cdt. Lindstrom (22 Sep 2005)

if you want to contact  them just look in the phone book :


----------



## D-n-A (22 Sep 2005)

Cdt. Lindstrom said:
			
		

> if you want to contact   them just look in the phone book :



That only works if you live in the Lower Mainland/BC.


----------



## qjdb (22 Sep 2005)

Or have access to the internet  

http://business.superpages.ca/listings.jsp?SRC=mytelus&STYPE=S&PG=L&C=&N=daves+surplus&T=new+westminster&S=BC&R=N&search=Find+It

Quentin


----------



## Donut (11 Jun 2006)

Is it just my link, or is the site down?

DF


----------



## Kal (11 Jun 2006)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> Is it just my link, or is the site down?
> 
> DF



Worked for me.  Here's the contact info, though.

Dave's Surplus Limited 
(604) 524-5867 
(604) 524-5852 (fax)


----------



## Donut (11 Jun 2006)

Odd, I still get My.uniserve when I try Dave's.

Thanks for the phone numbers, I'l drop by next week.

DF


----------



## UberCree (12 Jun 2006)

I wanted to add to the positive reviews of Daves Surplus.  
I have bought numerous items from them and have had tremendous customer service and delivery.


----------

